# It Won't Be Long Now!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Itching to get started!






Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Such a beautiful farm...my house doesn't look that nice lol. The guy on the Oliver looked like he was hauling A$$... Lol


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hay's probably headed to Florida. $21 a bale last winter in Ocala.

I don't have that much flat ground in the whole county here. And I don't think we have that much equipment combined in the county.

I feel a little envious until I think about the equipment cost and maintenance labor. Of course, with an operation that size, I'd probably have 2-3 full time mechanics on the payroll.

Ralph


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

One of my fav vids on YouTube. This is the reason there's so many hobbyists getting into it. The videos make it look way too easy. Hauling A through smooth, weed-free flat fields on a perfect sunny day. No sign of the inevitable breakdowns that occur, or the rain in the forecast that won't go away for 5 weeks.


----------

